# That Awkward Moment When...



## PlotHolio (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know if this has been done recently, but I'm starting one of these anyway. Basically just tell us an awkward moment you had while reading a novel or story or some kind. Something related to reading, at least. Names are optional, but not recommended if they would ruin other people's enjoyment of whatever it is.

I'll start, with the awkward moment that inspired me to create this thread...

That awkward moment when I figured out the plot of the entire novel on Page 10.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 9, 2013)

Any awkward moments when I lend great books to members of my family, and they don't find them that good.


----------



## Ireth (Feb 9, 2013)

The awkward moment when I realized one of my WIPs has a nearly identical plot to a very good Disney/Pixar movie, except with people instead of animals.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 9, 2013)

There's this book called Endymion Spring. I got about halfway through it and it's actually pretty interesting; basically fantasy crossed with academical mystery. 

Thing is, there was a riddle a bit in that when solved pretty much tells the protagonist what he has to do to fix everything. And I solved the riddle almost right away.  And after that I was all like: "Aaaargh! Why can't you figure it out!" It got so bad I couldn't finish it, alas.


----------

